# Carré Noir sur les vidéos Youtube dans Safari



## Uchiwa_Madara (3 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je poste ce message pour sollicité votre aide. J'ai un drôle de problème avec Youtube, pas logique du tout. Je vous explique depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus à lire les vidéos à proprement parler sur le site de Youtube. Pour faire simple, une vidéo quelconque ne fonctionne pas sauf en passant sur ma page avec mon compte Youtube en l'ajoutant obligatoirement dans mes favoris. Ou de la lire à partir d'un lecteur externe sur un forum par exemple.

Au début je pensais que cela était à l'origine du flash, ayant toutes les mises à jours et de plus que que les vidéos sur les sites comme Dailymotion fonctionnent, j'ai vite écarté cette piste. J'ai aussi essayé de désactivé Adblock, réinitialiser Safari... Toujours pareil. :mouais:

Donc voila, si quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre mon problème je suis ouvert. 

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée.


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2011)

Uchiwa_Madara a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je poste ce message pour sollicité votre aide. J'ai un drôle de problème avec Youtube, pas logique du tout. Je vous explique depuis quelques jours, je n'arrive plus à lire les vidéos à proprement parler sur le site de Youtube. Pour faire simple, une vidéo quelconque ne fonctionne pas sauf en passant sur ma page avec mon compte Youtube en l'ajoutant obligatoirement dans mes favoris. Ou de la lire à partir d'un lecteur externe sur un forum par exemple.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
C'est un sujet récurrent.
Une solution pour le "trio" Safari 5.0.3 , Youtube, Flash 10.2 est d'utiliser Safari en mode 32bit.


----------



## Uchiwa_Madara (4 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est un sujet récurrent.
> Une solution pour le "trio" Safari 5.0.3 , Youtube, Flash 10.2 est d'utiliser Safari en mode 32bit.



Bonjour,

Comment je fais cela?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

Uchiwa_Madara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment je fais cela?



cmd+i sur l'icone de l'appli et cocher "mode 32bits"


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2011)

Uchiwa_Madara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment je fais cela?



- Ferme Safari.
- Dossier Applications, _pomme i_ sur l'application Safari.
- Coche la case "Ouvrir en mode 32 bits"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> cmd+i sur l'icone de l'appli et cocher "mode 32bits"



 Moi aussi si je me mets aux SMS je peux te griller. XD


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Moi aussi si je me mets aux SMS je peux te griller. XD



là tu confonds SMS et concision 

et pis la pomme, y'a plus sur les claviers d'abord 

naméo


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> là tu confonds sms et concision
> 
> et pis la pomme, y'a plus sur les claviers d'abord
> 
> naméo



 Sur mon clavier y a des pommes.  
Et les majuscules, "_c'est fait pour les chiens_ ?"


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

les majuscules ?


----------



## Uchiwa_Madara (4 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup à vous ça remarche. 

Sujet résolu.


----------

